# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Cho thuê xe Du Lịch tại Đà Lạt, từ Đà lạt đi các Tỉnh . Xe từ 4c -> 45c

## Lavender Travel

LAVENDER TRAVEL chuyên cho thuê xe du lịch tại Đà lạt, từ Đà Lạt đi các Tỉnh 

XE 4cXE 7CXE 16CXE 29cXE 35cXE 45c

Giá bao gồm: Phí nhiên liệu, phí cầu đườngGiá chưa bao gồm thuế VAT 10% (nếu có nhu cầu xuất hóa đơn VAT 10%, cộng thêm vào giá để xuất hóa đơn)Giá ngày thường & cuối tuần như nhauGiá Lễ, Tết sẽ tùy vào mùa..nhưng chủ trương của Cty: hạn chế tới đa (khả năng có thể) để giữ giá, không tăng vào ngày Lễ, Tết

Quý khách có thể đặt thuê xe bằng các phương thức sau:
- Đặt xe , tham khảo giá trực tiếp qua điện thoại : 063.3 588 000 - Hotline: 0907 514 518 Hoặc liên hệ Mrs. MAI THẢO 093 333 5048
- Đặt xe qua Email: thuexedl@gmail.com / sales@lavendertravel.com.vn
- Ký hợp đồng qua fax: 063.3 836 068 (Áp dụng đối với Công ty)
- Ký hợp đồng qua Email, Scan bảng hợp đồng (có con dấu đỏ-đảm bảo tính chất pháp lý – gởi hợp đồng qua EMS đến Cty)
- Ký hợp đồng tại địa chỉ Công ty chúng tôi: 2/21 Nguyễn Trãi. Phường 9. TP Đà Lạt

Quý khách chọn phương thức thanh toán qua ngân hàng.
Thanh toán qua tài khoản Công ty:
Công Ty TNHH Thương Mại Dịch Vụ Du Lịch HOA OẢI HƯƠNG (LAVENDER TRAVEL)
 -   Tài khoản VNĐ:* 056 1000 500 677*

Ngân hàng : Ngân hàng Ngoại Thương Việt Nam (Vietcombank)
     Chi nhánh: Đà Lạt 

*2.* Thanh toán qua tài khoản cá nhân*:*
 Quý khách thanh toán qua 
- Chủ tài khoản : *Bà. Bạch Thị Mai Thảo* 
- Số tài khoản:* 056 100 3703 167* 
         - Ngân hàng : Ngân hàng Ngoại Thương Việt Nam (Vietcombank) 
     Chi nhánh: Đà Lạt 
 (Thông thường việc chuyển khoản trong nước được thực hiện bằng thẻ ATM của cùng hệ thống ngân hàng & hiện nay đang được miễn phí trong việc chuyển tiền)

----------

